# Sanding Sealer



## greenchicken (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been pen turning for about 5 years.  I finishing with MM and then Myland friction Polish and then Curruba wax.  

I can some explain why and when one would use Myland Sanding Sealer?  

Thanks


----------



## TerryDowning (Jan 25, 2012)

I use minwax sanding sealer on more porous woods (Oak has very open grain, Walnut) this seals up the pores on the wood and makes finishes more even.

Here is a decent explanation.When to Use Sanding Sealer - Buzz Saw, The Rockler Woodworking and Hardware Blog


----------



## Wildman (Jan 26, 2012)

Would not use sanding sealer if using Mylands Friction Polish, and wax as a finish. Expensive finishing procedure for what you get. Might give more gloss than what going to get with Mylands friction polish and wax. Some use Mylands friction polish over a CA finish. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f28/mylands-cellulose-sanding-sealer-12159/

 JMHO, convinced even with sanding sealer, friction polish, and wax pretty soft finish. If that is the look going for go for it.


----------



## ren-lathe (Jan 26, 2012)

The Sanding Sealer filling in the pores evens out the friction polish. This is very useful on open grained woods


----------



## Wildman (Jan 26, 2012)

“It is useless, in fact, counterproductive, for the open pore "natural" look finishes more popular today.” Says Bob Flexner in link proved above see his link to grain filler. 

I found that to be true on many open grained woods. Now have never used cellulose sanding sealer such as Mylands.  I have used Lacquer sanding sealer only because using Lacquer as final finish. Have also used thinned Lacquer, Poly & Shellac as a sanding sealer only because dries fast and use those finishes as top oat.


----------

